
Why on Earth Is Google Building a New Operating System from Scratch? - huac
https://www.fastcompany.com/3063006/why-on-earth-is-google-building-a-new-operating-system-from-scratch
======
rer
_The other problem is that Linux isn 't "real-time."_

I thought the Linux kernel was preemptive. Isn't this enough to configure the
kernel to be real-time?

~~~
soulbadguy
From memory (might have changed) , but linux doesn't offer any hard guaranty
for hard-real time.

